# Pen Name or Real Name?



## Taylor

I am a first time novelist, working on my first draft. My genre is crime/romance. I hope to publish by the end of the year, and follow up with two sequels.  

My only publishing experience is articles in professional accounting and finance magazines. (Hold the yawns please.)

I am trying to decide if I should use my real name or pen name.  

Can anyone share their experience, advice or opinion?


----------



## Bayview

I use pen names. It's nice to have anonymity, and there's increased flexibility in terms of writing under different names, etc. 

The disadvantages I see are that it's harder to market to friends/family, and, I guess, there's maybe less of a thrill from seeing your name on the cover of a book.


----------



## Bayview

Biro said:


> Is there a reason why you do this Bayview?   You are obviously successful with your books so is it a mistake not to be recognised or better to be invisible?



My day job is pretty conservative, so it's nice to keep the two worlds separate. And having the multiple pen names allows for writing in different genres with no concerns about readers expecting a sweet YA story and getting a steamy m/m romance!


----------



## Taylor

Biro said:


> I did some training on advertising a long time ago and when it comes to names I think they are always like using photo's or images to sell a product.  For example a sexy pic can certainly attract attention.  Of course this depends on whether you object to this type of advertising?  But it works and is proven.
> 
> So a name can be used in the same way.  A sexy sounding name if thats what you write.  'Susie Randell'.   Or a serious strong name if that applies 'Jane Angela Bowers'.  Then a soft feminine name again if that applies 'Lilian Violet'.
> 
> Probably all wrong and I will get get told to shut up.....but there you go.



It makes sense.  I guess then if you end up writing in different genres, you would likely pick a different pen name for each genre. Although if you are writing about crime and romance, you might find yourself in a pit conundrum.   Susie Stone?  Could be confusing...lol!


----------



## Taylor

Bayview said:


> My day job is pretty conservative, so it's nice to keep the two worlds separate. And having the multiple pen names allows for writing in different genres with no concerns about readers expecting a sweet YA story and getting a steamy m/m romance!



That's interesting that you say that, because I do have some concern with the amount of swear words, steamy scenes etc. that I write.  And to leave that out would make the writing less authentic to the genre.  It has been one of my concerns, as I also do a lot of public speaking as a CPA, so it might be weird to have someone make that connection at a function.  

I have also thought about writing some young adult fiction in the future, and it would be good to have that separation.  

Bayview you make a good argument for a pen name!

It would be interesting to hear from someone who uses their real name and what the advantages are to that.


----------



## Taylor

Bayview said:


> I use pen names. It's nice to have anonymity, and there's increased flexibility in terms of writing under different names, etc.
> 
> The disadvantages I see are that it's harder to market to friends/family, and, I guess, there's maybe less of a thrill from seeing your name on the cover of a book.



A good point about marketing Bayview.  I have to think if my already established network would be more likely to buy the book if it had my name on it.  Maybe I tell them at a networking function, I wrote a book.  But then they don't buy it, because they can't remember the name of the book or the pen name.  As a first time author, that could be crucual for me.  

I'll admit the thrill does appeal to me a bit as well!


----------



## Bayview

I make enough from writing that I could _technically_ live on it (like, I'd be above the poverty line with just writing income). But my day job pays quite well and isn't _too_ onerous, and I've gotten used to the higher income! I'm working on a sort of retire-super-early-and-write plan. I _think _​it's going to work...


----------



## Taylor

Bayview said:


> I make enough from writing that I could _technically_ live on it (like, I'd be above the poverty line with just writing income). But my day job pays quite well and isn't _too_ onerous, and I've gotten used to the higher income! I'm working on a sort of retire-super-early-and-write plan. I _think _​it's going to work...



Good idea Bayview.  I have done something similar.  I had a high paying job for 20 years.  I have semi retired, only do consulting now.  One beneficial thing about having a regular day job, is it puts you into the life and mindset of the majority of readers.  I think it also helps me do character development, since many of my characters work full-time. 

I really admire what you have been able to do with your writing, while holding down a day job!  Like I said before, it's inspiring...


----------



## Chris Stevenson

For me, adopting a pen name was like starting a whole new author brand and it has been an uphill climb ever since. My real name is reserved for adult fiction in all genres and the pen name is for my YA material. I thought it was important to separate these two categories, admittedly, for sexual content reasons. Everyone has known me for 15 years as my real identity and I had to constantly link up the two names to explain that it was one author. Also, using a pen name required me to create multiple accounts in my largest social groups which was an enormous pain. I had trouble, and still do, with Goodreads, Amazon and Bookbub-trying to get all my books on a single page. I also noticed that my sales lag horribly with the pen name, as though at first impression, she was a brand new author who no one had every heard of before. I also created a website for the pen name author and a FB fantasy book for the YA material. There has been little to no activity there. If you do adopt a pen name, and you are fairly new to writing and publishing, then you can certainly start off and build your readership. I just started way too late in the process. Good luck!


----------



## Turnbull

Yeah, that's how I feel about pen names too.  It's about branding.  Although I'm going to go with both a male and a female name for male and female demographic works.


----------



## Taylor

Chris Stevenson said:


> For me, adopting a pen name was like starting a whole new author brand and it has been an uphill climb ever since. My real name is reserved for adult fiction in all genres and the pen name is for my YA material. I thought it was important to separate these two categories, admittedly, for sexual content reasons. Everyone has known me for 15 years as my real identity and I had to constantly link up the two names to explain that it was one author. Also, using a pen name required me to create multiple accounts in my largest social groups which was an enormous pain. I had trouble, and still do, with Goodreads, Amazon and Bookbub-trying to get all my books on a single page. I also noticed that my sales lag horribly with the pen name, as though at first impression, she was a brand new author who no one had every heard of before. I also created a website for the pen name author and a FB fantasy book for the YA material. There has been little to no activity there. If you do adopt a pen name, and you are fairly new to writing and publishing, then you can certainly start off and build your readership. I just started way too late in the process. Good luck!



Awesome advice!   I am leaning to my real name.  The downside is the association with different genres or in my case financial professionalism.  But, having everything on a single page, as you say is valuable.  I imagine it will be like jumping into a cold lake.  It takes a moment of hesitation, but once you are in it's just fine.   Also, If I do develop a YA readership, eventually they will grow up and hopefully move onto my adult fiction.  

I visited your YA website.  It's gorgeous!!  Perhaps more marketing to drive people to the site. Do you have an instagram account?  

I would love to hear more about your experiences with moving from Adult to Young Adult, but that will have to be another thread....

Many thanks!


----------



## Taylor

Turnbull said:


> Yeah, that's how I feel about pen names too.  It's about branding.  Although I'm going to go with both a male and a female name for male and female demographic works.



Yes, gender is another consideration.  Based on my experience, woman have very little issue reading books authored by men.  But, I'm not so sure men will read many books authored by woman.  Although, with the phenomenon of J.K. Rowling, maybe the next genration will not see a difference.    

Thanks for your response!


----------



## Chris Stevenson

Taylor said:


> Awesome advice!   I am leaning to my real name.  The downside is the association with different genres or in my case financial professionalism.  But, having everything on a single page, as you say is valuable.  I imagine it will be like jumping into a cold lake.  It takes a moment of hesitation, but once you are in it's just fine.   Also, If I do develop a YA readership, eventually they will grow up and hopefully move onto my adult fiction.
> 
> I visited your YA website.  It's gorgeous!!  Perhaps more marketing to drive people to the site. Do you have an instagram account?
> 
> I would love to hear more about your experiences with moving from Adult to Young Adult, but that will have to be another thread....
> 
> Many thanks!



Thank you, Taylor. You know, you do bring up a pertinent point in that I know I should drive much more traffic to my YA site (pen name), but I have been so discouraged from the lack of likes and comments that I've just let it falter. It might be a gorgeous site, but that was a total accident, ha! I still cannot master all the ins and outs of making the correct settings and really organizing the site (It's Wordpress--my first bought site). I suppose that I should really learn the areas where I need help.

I'm on Instagram, but don't know how to use it effectively, or even use it. I don't have a smart phone to take pics and make it visually appealing. I've always been under the impression that you have to download an app (in the box there) to utilize the site. I use Tumblr and link covers and write text there. Pinterest in another problem I have using properly.

Taylor, I suppose if you have two author names, one in adult fiction and one in YA, it can work out well for you. That is provided you give each one apple promo and marketing to keep them both pitching to your overall audience. To this day, I'll never know if I made a mistake taking on a pen name or not. Both of my categories are published exclusively by two different trad publishers, and that might have some kind of affect on why my the YA sales are down and the Adult sales came in fast and furious and then leveled off. Good luck with your decision, though. Weigh all your options and keep asking authors for their experiences. I'm sure you'll make the right choice. How many books do you have and what categories and genres do they represent, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Taylor

Chris Stevenson said:


> Thank you, Taylor. You know, you do bring up a pertinent point in that I know I should drive much more traffic to my YA site (pen name), but I have been so discouraged from the lack of likes and comments that I've just let it falter. It might be a gorgeous site, but that was a total accident, ha! I still cannot master all the ins and outs of making the correct settings and really organizing the site (It's Wordpress--my first bought site). I suppose that I should really learn the areas where I need help.
> 
> I'm on Instagram, but don't know how to use it effectively, or even use it. I don't have a smart phone to take pics and make it visually appealing. I've always been under the impression that you have to download an app (in the box there) to utilize the site. I use Tumblr and link covers and write text there. Pinterest in another problem I have using properly.
> 
> Taylor, I suppose if you have two author names, one in adult fiction and one in YA, it can work out well for you. That is provided you give each one apple promo and marketing to keep them both pitching to your overall audience. To this day, I'll never know if I made a mistake taking on a pen name or not. Both of my categories are published exclusively by two different trad publishers, and that might have some kind of affect on why my the YA sales are down and the Adult sales came in fast and furious and then leveled off. Good luck with your decision, though. Weigh all your options and keep asking authors for their experiences. I'm sure you'll make the right choice. How many books do you have and what categories and genres do they represent, if you don't mind me asking?



The beauty of instagram is the hash tags.  You may wish to hire someone to get you started on this.   It can get a wide audience quickly...

I am just completing my first novel. I plan on following up with two sequels. The genre is crime/romance. My background is finance and banking, so I have rooted my story in that world. I will keep you posted on my decision.  Thanks for your valuable input!


----------



## Taylor

Biro said:


> You could just use 'Taylor'.   That sounds quite good really for a name as an author.



Thanks Biro!  What do you think about Taylor James?


----------



## Ralph Rotten

If you use Taylor, you will be in perpetual competition with Taylor Swift whenever people search for you.
Have you checked Amazon to see if anyone is already using the name you intend to use?
I have seen authors who did not title-check Amazon before, and ended up having their books compete directly with guys like Alan Dean Foster.

Besides, Taylor is kinda tame.

Once upon a time there was an actress named *Susan Williams*. She wasn't getting callbacks, people forgot her name, career was blah...
So she changed her stage name. First initial, used her husbands last name...and her new name was *S. Epatha Merkerson*.
Her name stuck out, people remembered the woman with the odd name, she got callbacks...


----------



## Ralph Rotten

Another great example of getting people to remember you by your name is *CCH Pounder.*
People see that name in the cast and say "Who the hell is that?"
Then they look her up and go "Oh, THAT woman. Oh yeah. She cool."


Her real name is *Carol Christine Hilaria **Pounder
How boring, right?*


----------



## Taylor

Ralph Rotten said:


> If you use Taylor, you will be in perpetual competition with Taylor Swift whenever people search for you.
> Have you checked Amazon to see if anyone is already using the name you intend to use?
> I have seen authors who did not title-check Amazon before, and ended up having their books compete directly with guys like Alan Dean Foster.
> 
> Besides, Taylor is kinda tame.
> 
> Once upon a time there was an actress named *Susan Williams*. She wasn't getting callbacks, people forgot her name, career was blah...
> So she changed her stage name. First initial, used her husbands last name...and her new name was *S. Epatha Merkerson*.
> Her name stuck out, people remembered the woman with the odd name, she got callbacks...



That is a really good point Ralph.  I just did a quick search on Amazon and got a plethora of James Taylor merchandise.  And I agree it's perhaps a bit tame.  Especially for my themes which involve crime.    

More argument for using my real name....


----------



## Ralph Rotten

LOL: I hadn't even thought of JAMES Taylor.

Just remember that if you use your real name, it will be visible to prospective employers and casual acquaintances. 
It could be an avenue for stalkers, it can keep you fro getting a job or security clearance, it will bear your name for ever and ever and ever.
A pen name provides a wall of insulation.


----------



## Taylor

Ralph Rotten said:


> LOL: I hadn't even thought of JAMES Taylor.
> 
> Just remember that if you use your real name, it will be visible to prospective employers and casual acquaintances.
> It could be an avenue for stalkers, it can keep you fro getting a job or security clearance, it will bear your name for ever and ever and ever.
> A pen name provides a wall of insulation.



That is so true!  

Do you think the stalker issue is a real danger?    

And how would it prevent you from getting security clearance?


----------



## Ralph Rotten

Taylor said:


> That is so true!
> 
> Do you think the stalker issue is a real danger?
> 
> And how would it prevent you from getting security clearance?



*Stalker issue:* If people know you are a writer then they can always trash your books online or on Amazon.
*Security Clearance:* Depending on what you write, it could get your file flagged. Some of *my *material could inhibit a job search.


----------



## Taylor

Ralph Rotten said:


> *Stalker issue:* If people know you are a writer then they can always trash your books online or on Amazon.
> *Security Clearance:* Depending on what you write, it could get your file flagged. Some of *my *material could inhibit a job search.



I didn't think about it that way.  So that means you have to stay anonymous as the author.  What do you do if you have a book signing or speak at a workshop?  Do you stay anonymous by speaking and signing in your pen name?

And I guess the anonymity would preclude you from using a photograph for marketing materials, such as book jackets and websites.  I was hoping to piggy back on my prevous work experience to attract my readership.  I also have a fairly large social/professional network that I was hoping to market to.  How would I do that?  It would be strange to promote a book by someone else and not be forthright that you were the author.  Or if you tell them that it is your pen name does that defeat the purpose of a pen name in the first place?

It's funny that Stephen King started out with a pseudonym "Richard Bachman", so he could get past the common belief that an author can only write one book per year. Eventually people made the connection.  But the books under Bachman, did not become as popular until the connection was made.

And J.K. Rowling never used her full name Joanne Rowling, but clearly there wasn't much anonymity once the books became so popular. 

Mark Twain was also a pen name for Samuel Clemens who wrote under pen names to have literary freedom and to protect his family from repercussion due to content and opinions.

I'm not really writing anything racy or political.  My stories will be set in industries that I am familiar with and hope to share insider knowledge with the reader.  That would be my defining characteristic as an author.  

I'm still really conflicted about what to do!   I still have a few more months to decide, as I won't be ready to publish until later this year...


----------



## Tiamat

I thought I had an opinion about this question until I read the whole thread. Zoinks - I don't know a damn thing! I will say I've used my real name on every short story I've had published and so far have not been stalked, trolled, or otherwise harangued for having done so. I also tend to promote my writing via my personal Facebook page, but given that I've only ever published stories and never anything novel length, it's not like I need to target large groups of people to help drive sales or anything. 

All that said, I recently read Margaret Atwood's "Negotiating with the Dead," and she talks about the difference between the writer as an entity and the actual person behind the writing. She has some very interesting thoughts on the subject. Also, while her real name is Margaret Atwood, she doesn't go by Margaret. She has a nickname which is what everyone calls her in her real life (which was not disclosed but I'm going to guess "Peg" just because that's what people call Margarets for some reason). So Margaret is the author of often-controversial speculative fiction, and Peg (or whatever she goes by) is the human being who does things like bake cookies and take out the trash. It's an interesting sort of dichotomy, which is only very tangentially related to the discussion, but I wanted to share anyways. Ha.


----------



## Taylor

Tiamat said:


> I also tend to promote my writing via my personal Facebook page, but given that I've only ever published stories and never anything novel length, it's not like I need to target large groups of people to help drive sales or anything.



Yes, thanks for your thoughts Tiamat.  That is helpful!   

I also am planning on marketing to my social network, which includes 300+ FB friends.  I'm working with a cover designer right now to come up with two design options.  Then, I was going to put both options up on FB and ask people to vote.  I thought it would be a great way of getting interest, before I publish.  I suppose I could also put up my real name, which they already know and a few pen names and see what the concensus is, just out of interest.  

Fortunately, I have a pretty cool name, so I'm not feeling the urge to use a pen name unless there is a serious downside to using my own. 

All of the comments on this thread have been enlightening.  Nothing speaks like experience!


----------



## Bayview

If you plan to market to your personal circle, I'd definitely use your own name. Gets too confusing otherwise.


----------



## Taylor

Ralph Rotten said:


> Another great example of getting people to remember you by your name is *CCH Pounder.*
> People see that name in the cast and say "Who the hell is that?"
> Then they look her up and go "Oh, THAT woman. Oh yeah. She cool."
> 
> 
> Her real name is *Carol Christine Hilaria **Pounder
> How boring, right?*



Yeah good point!  You do see a lot of authors use their initials, i.e. J.K. Rowling is much more memorable than Joanne Rowling.  Apparently her publisher thought she should use her initals and add the K, (Kathleen from her Grandma), because a female name would not have appealed to her target market of young boys.  I'm guessing more girls have read Harry Potter than boys, so go figure.   My target market is women, so I don't really need to worry about that either.

And I think C.S. Lewis is very memorable, and rolls off the toungue better than Clive Lewis.     A. A. Milne I think is better than Alan Milne, which sounds a little boring.  

I don't know what it is, but I feel like there is something that sounds more serious when authors use their initials.   Especially, when they use it for just one name.  It also sets them apart in case someone has the same name. 

F. Scott Fitzgerald.  You won't forget that one or confuse it with someone else.  Used because he was named after another author. 

Still contemplating....


----------



## Taylor

Bayview said:


> If you plan to market to your personal circle, I'd definitely use your own name. Gets too confusing otherwise.



Yeah, thanks Bayview.  I feel I'm leaning that way!  At some point I will likely tie it into my public speaking as well.  For example, I'll speak for free, if they let me promote my book.  

This has definitely been a good discussion though...


----------



## Ralph Rotten

I wouldn't use a name just to appeal to your social circle. That will help you sell maybe 10 books.
Focus on the bigger market.
Friends will buy your first book or two...but selling to friends & family has diminishing returns.
Really, you are marketing to agents, so pick a name that would appeal to them.


----------



## Irwin

Ralph Rotten said:


> *Stalker issue:* If people know you are a writer then they can always trash your books online or on Amazon.
> *Security Clearance:* Depending on what you write, it could get your file flagged. Some of *my *material could inhibit a job search.



When you're investigated for a security clearance, they ask you if you use any aliases, so you'd have to tell them or lie.


----------



## Taylor

Irwin said:


> When you're investigated for a security clearance, they ask you if you use any aliases, so you'd have to tell them or lie.



In this case you would tell them the truth.  I have been through a number of security clearances for various jobs, and they are really only looking for things that may be of risk to your employment.  Having written novels under a pen name would likely not affect your clearance.   They tell you right up front that you have to be honest, and not to assume that something in your past, for example a DUI, will cause you to fail. 

But if they find out you have lied about something, that would be an automatic fail!


----------



## Ralph Rotten

Irwin said:


> When you're investigated for a security clearance, they ask you if you use any aliases, so you'd have to tell them or lie.



Lots and lots of jobs run informal background checks.
Yes, the government would ask about aliases, even provide a form, but lots of other jobs just use your basic application info.
A good way to not get those jobs would be to use your own name to publish controversial material.


----------



## Taylor

Ralph Rotten said:


> Lots and lots of jobs run informal background checks.
> Yes, the government would ask about aliases, even provide a form, but lots of other jobs just use your basic application info.
> A good way to not get those jobs would be to use your own name to publish controversial material.



Totally agree!  Especially in my profession.  The genre I write is sophisiticated crime stories laced with light romance.  I don't have any political storylines.  Intimacy is only implied, but the characters do swear periodically including the "F" word.   Is there anything about any of that, that may be controversial?


----------



## Bloggsworth

Sow confusion, write under your real name but say "I write under the name..." then everyone will assume that the name you use is a nom de guerre, then people will waste time trying to find out your real one.

Canada's very new and very big - Have they finished it yet?


----------



## Taylor

Bloggsworth said:


> Sow confusion, write under your real name but say "I write under the name..." then everyone will assume that the name you use is a nom de guerre, then poeple will waste time trying to find out your real one.
> 
> Canada's very new and very big - Have they finished it yet?



What do you mean by finished it?  Finished what?


----------



## Ralph Rotten

First books tend to be regretable.
A pen name is never a bad idea for a first book.
Its better than wearing that thing around your neck for ever.


----------



## Taylor

Ralph Rotten said:


> First books tend to be regretable.
> A pen name is never a bad idea for a first book.
> Its better than wearing that thing around your neck for ever.



Good insight Ralph! 

  But it's hard for me to even imagine not being pleased with the outcome on this one.   What a novice eh?!


----------



## luckyscars

Taylor said:


> Good insight Ralph!
> 
> But it's hard for me to even imagine not being pleased with the outcome on this one.   What a novice eh?!



Not sure if you mentioned it at some point, but are you self-publishing or trying to go the traditional route?

If you're interested in traditional publishing you really don't need to worry so much about your first book being regrettable -- it won't see the light of day unless it's pretty damn good.

If you're self-publishing, that's a different matter. Most self-published books aren't great and the scope for ruining your brand is there as potentially a problem if you later decide to try to be traditionally published. I mean, Norman Boutin probably can't publish anything under his real name (assuming that is his real name...) anymore.

OTOH, most self-published books aren't that bad and certainly not memorable, so you can always just delete them from being 'in print'. I doubt that many people would remember.


----------



## Taylor

luckyscars said:


> Not sure if you mentioned it at some point, but are you self-publishing or trying to go the traditional route?
> 
> If you're interested in traditional publishing you really don't need to worry so much about your first book being regrettable -- it won't see the light of day unless it's pretty damn good.
> 
> If you're self-publishing, that's a different matter. Most self-published books aren't great and the scope for ruining your brand is there as potentially a problem if you later decide to try to be traditionally published. I mean, Norman Boutin probably can't publish anything under his real name (assuming that is his real name...) anymore.
> 
> OTOH, most self-published books aren't that bad and certainly not memorable, so you can always just delete them from being 'in print'. I doubt that many people would remember.



Hi Lucky...thanks for the advice! 

 I am going the traditional route.  I have learned a ton on this website as to how to go about that.  I'm just starting the agent search in the next few weeks.  I hope to have the manuscript complete by Winter 2020.  

Although I've not had much experience in fiction, I have had quite a few successes in the non-fiction field, so I know what success tastes like.  Fingers crossed, my writing skill set is transferable.   

I really appreciate your commitment to the writers on this site.  You are a great supporter of writing and I always enjoy your posts immensely!!


----------



## luckyscars

Taylor said:


> Hi Lucky...thanks for the advice!
> 
> I am going the traditional route.  I have learned a ton on this website as to how to go about that.  I'm just starting the agent search in the next few weeks.  I hope to have the manuscript complete by Winter 2020.
> 
> Although I've not had much experience in fiction, I have had quite a few successes in the non-fiction field, so I know what success tastes like.  Fingers crossed, my writing skill set is transferable.
> 
> I really appreciate your commitment to the writers on this site.  You are a great supporter of writing and I always enjoy your posts immensely!!



If you're going the traditional route, you don't really have to worry about hiding behind a pen name UNLESS you just would rather be anonymous anyway. 

There are some good reasons why you might want to do that. If you're writing fairly steamy or controversial subject matter, it probably would make sense that you use a pen name to avoid any impact to your employment or even just embarrassment. 

Employers (in the US, in most states) are allowed to take action on employees who they feel bring their company into some kind of disrepute. While there some nascent legal issues with that (involving the first amendment) and I am honestly not aware of any problems being caused by a book, we have seen what happens when _certain stuff gets said on public platforms_ (social media, in particular) and that there is precedent: Like, if you're writing a book full of racism or something, that could well be an issue, especially if it's not explainable by context and could be interpreted as 'Wow, Taylor is a massive racist'.

But assuming you're just writing fairly PG-13 rated literary stuff, that's hardly necessary. Traditionally publishing, you definitely don't need to worry about somehow publishing a 'regrettable' book because, again, literary agents and the traditional publishing process is designed to make genuinely bad fiction almost impossible to ever get published. 

To be clear, I'm not saying Ralph is wrong, but he publishes his own books under his own imprint. In self-publishing, there is opportunity for accidental public humiliation that just doesn't exist when you're working through an agent.


----------



## Sir-KP

For the sake of anonymity and to make it easier to read and remember, I personally will go with pen name. (Not going with Sir-KP obviously,  trying to find a new one)


----------



## Bayview

I just read an article about "the Batman Effect" that may have some bearing on pseudonyms. https://www.bbc.com/worklife/articl...ter-ego-empowers-you?utm_source=pocket-newtab The basic idea is that you can increase your sense of distance from your actions, and make better decisions, if you have a separate identity.

It made me think about how little I'm bothered by unfavourable reviews, and I think part of that is that I'M not being criticized. I mean, yes, it's generally the book that's being looked at rather than the author, but also, the author isn't even me! Oh, someone doesn't like Kate's style of writing? That sucks for Kate, I guess, but no need for me to worry about it!

Anyway. Just another possible wrinkle for people to consider.


----------



## Taylor

Bayview said:


> I just read an article about "the Batman Effect" that may have some bearing on pseudonyms. https://www.bbc.com/worklife/articl...ter-ego-empowers-you?utm_source=pocket-newtab The basic idea is that you can increase your sense of distance from your actions, and make better decisions, if you have a separate identity.
> 
> It made me think about how little I'm bothered by unfavourable reviews, and I think part of that is that I'M not being criticized. I mean, yes, it's generally the book that's being looked at rather than the author, but also, the author isn't even me! Oh, someone doesn't like Kate's style of writing? That sucks for Kate, I guess, but no need for me to worry about it!
> 
> Anyway. Just another possible wrinkle for people to consider.



That is a really good point Bayview. Something I wouldn't have thought of.


----------



## Taylor

I thought this was pertinent to the discussion: 

Throughout history, many female writers have used male pen names for their work to be published or taken seriously. Today we are very excited to reveal the #ReclaimHerName collection, 25 books previously published under male pen names, with the real, female authors’ names finally printed on the covers, to honour their achievements and give them the credit they deserve. 

https://www.womensprizeforfiction.co.uk/reading-room/for-readers/reclaim-her-name


----------



## MzSnowleopard

I another who writes under a pen name. When I started, I did this because I did not believe my real name was sellable. Using my initials + last name makes it appear masculine, and I'm a woman, I thought this option was deceptive. So, I went with my middle name and shortened my last. 

When I stepped into a genre outside my normal one, I was shown what happened to Nora Roberts when she did this. Her work was not well received so she marketed under a new pen name and JD Robb was born. I suppose, in a sense, it's like type-casting actors and actresses in Hollywood. Once a writer is known for a certain genre society makes it difficult to step out of that box.

My advice is that this is a personal issue. If you choose to go with a pen name, choose carefully and use wisdom in it. And make is a short one. Short names are easier to remember. Ben Bova, his real name, works perfect. He focuses on hard science fiction and 'how to' books on writing this genre. JD Robb works too, her books are mysteries and the name invokes, at least for me, the impression of a mystery writer.


----------



## EternalGreen

If I got into the business of writing full novels (perhaps I’ll get there) I’d use a pen name probably.

There are people I hate in this world, but that doesn’t mean I wouldn’t want them reading/buying/rating/spreading word of mouth about my material.

Maybe I should come up with one now before I start trying to publish little things.


----------



## Lee Messer

Pen names. For keeping away stalkers. Stalkers are some scary people (personal experience). Don't use a real name unless you can hire a personal body guard.


----------



## Taylor

Lee Messer said:


> Pen names. For keeping away stalkers. Stalkers are some scary people (personal experience). Don't use a real name unless you can hire a personal body guard.



But what if you do a book signing?  I have heard that stalkers often follow authors home from signings.


----------



## Taylor

Lee Messer said:


> Yeah stalkers are scary. Try sleeping at night knowing this thing is in your yard.



So sorry that happened to you. Glad that things are resolved.


----------



## Bayview

This is a thread about pen names. Maybe the stalking stuff could go to a separate thread if it needs to be discussed? (ie. there's a LOT I object to in the last few posts but I don't want to start a debate in a thread on a totally different topic.)


----------



## Deleted member 64364

*Publishing under a pen name*

I was wondering if anyone could give me the pros and cons of completely publishing under a pen name. It's going to be self-publishing on Amazon most likely for reasons I will highlight below. 

When I was younger, I used to write a lot of erotic stuff and post them on DeviantArt (I know, I know. judge me all you want). I did fairly decent in that circle until I had to stop. Now that I'm an adult, I was thinking of trying to go back to writing that kind of stuff then publishing that on Amazon. I'm planning on creating social media accounts to attract an audience. The thing is, I want to do it under a pen name so that it's not immediately linked to me and could possibly fuck me over in the real world. Is that feasible? How would the copyright work out? Is self publishing the way to go? I know people will buy it because there is a huge underground fanbase for it. But I don't want to possibly ruin my irl reputation because of it. Any advice?


----------



## apocalypsegal

Yes, it's feasible. Erotica writers I know have no problems using various methods of promoting their work on social media. You do have to know and abide by whatever rules they have about making accounts that aren't in your real name. You can't sign contracts (agreements) under a fake name. But there are ways to use those accounts with other names, you just have to read up on it.

I highly recommend going to the Reddit sub erotica authors and reading, reading, reading. They have a good wiki (FAQ) there that should answer all your questions. If you come across something specific, ask.


----------



## EternalGreen

The underground world doesn't always pay. There is, as you say, a significant demand for bizarre erotica, but usually it's not a profitable one. 

This isn't a judgmental place. I would be surprised if half the writers here _didn't_ have adolescent roots in some ponderous and obscure corner of the Internet.

You can try your best to stay hidden with a pen name and social media. But if you're successful, people might find out who you really are.

If you do go with self-publishing, make sure to promote your work.

Good luck.


----------



## JJ Dean

Not_certain_of_anything said:


> How would the copyright work out?



You work is still protected by copyright even if it's written under a pen name. You can even register your work with the copyright office under the pen name if you want.  That's true in the US, at least.


----------



## Darren White

Here's a thread where the topic is discussed:
https://www.writingforums.com/threads/188769-Pen-Name-or-Real-Name

I am now merging your question with that thread


----------



## TheManx

I’ll use my real name. I only use fake names when I’m making prank phone calls.


----------



## LCLee

I used a pen name when I wrote a novel—first person, POV female. The consensus  was that a man couldn’t write a female character. But I persisted, and with the help of eight female beta readers and two female editors, I pulled it off. And I released it using the name Rebecca Finn.  My sister called me when I sent her the book. She worried I was going through a gender change. Another problem was when I went to have it translated, the translator said that I had stolen the work from Rebecca and she basically said, shame on you. A year later, I pulled it back and used my initials to hide my gender.


----------



## Matchu

_But I persisted, and with the help of eight female beta readers and two female editors, I pulled it off_


----------



## TheManx

I. Arthur O'Writeman. How's that?


----------



## Pamelyn Casto

There's a writer of short fiction, who is exceptionally talented, who writes under two names. One is a female sounding name and the other is a male sounding name. As yet no one's figured out which one she or he is.


----------



## Pamelyn Casto

JJ Dean wrote that our work "is still protected by copyright even if it's written under a pen name. You can even register your work with the copyright office under the pen name if you want. That's true in the US, at least."

Here's a bizarre story. A few years back, poet Neil Bowers, a talented writer, was notified that his poems were being published in all sorts of magazines and journals under a different name. His work had been stolen. He hired a copyright attorney and a private detective and in digging further the thief turned out to be a serial plagiarist. The thief used a pen name. He was doing the stealing because he could and because he had some grievance against Bowers. This event, which took a long time to resolve, cost Bowers a lot of money, cost him some friends, got him derided by some of his colleagues, and caused him marital problems. He even gave up writing poetry. The plagiarist turned out to be a convicted child molester. He wasn't punished.


----------



## Deleted member 64995

I often ask myself this question.
If I publish a book, using my real name, I would end up being humiliated, mocked, boycotted, because unfortunately many people I know would act like this, they would be mean, towards me.
This is the reality that I live every day.
If instead I publish the book under a pseudonym, the same people would tell the truth, "I like it and nice as a book".
Unfortunately (at least me) we are surrounded by bad people.
I think so, I would use a pseudonym, I have more than one.
It depends on the kind of book.


----------

